# S Gauge Track recommendations



## m3nate (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

Before you point me to the search feature, please rest assured i've done that and haven't found the answer to my question. 

I'm building a 54"x72" layout for my son and have the table constructed. I now need to find the best track to use and am asking for some recommendations on what I should look for. 

The layout will have:
1. A siding 
2. An inner loop
3. Probably a crossover

This means im looking for turnouts and a crossover section. I am fine with bending flexible track, but do not have the time to build turnouts/customize to that level.

What are the best track options that offer remote powered turnouts and a crossover option without a ton of fabrication?

I've heard about these so far but don't have a clear picture of what is best
- SHS
- MTH
- GarGraves
- AF Fastrack


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The cheapest way to go of course is original, and it works just fine, just keep it clean... IMHO, GarGraves is super!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You left out American Models. I do not know what you mean by a crossover. MTH and SHS do not offer a crossing track. Gilbert only made 90 degree crossings. FasTrack and AM offer shallow angle crossings. 
I recommend you try sketching the track plan using 40" diameter curves and see what fits. This is the smallest curve diameter in S gauge. Then start looking at brands of track. For the size space you have original Gilbert is likely the cheapest and best choice.


----------



## m3nate (Jan 8, 2020)

Thank you so much. American models looks great! 

Is it possible to have a curve less than 40" in diameter or is that a bad idea?

Also one question about the American Models track, this part:

T14821, 21-inch rad S-42 Track

Does the S-42 mean it is a 42" diameter curve?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

21 inch radius would be 42 diameter. I like Gargraves but like Tom says they do not make a crossover. I am planning a S layout and want a figure 8. I am going to use original Gilbert track. Mainly due to cost. I have a 90 degree Gilbert cross over. Because of space I wanted a smaller degree of crossover. The only one I could find was Fastrack. It is 45 degree.So I have bought one and the 4 transition tracks that are needed to hook back up with Gilbert track. I think the transition tracks are kinda Mickey Mouse. But I will make it work. The Gilbert turnouts are pretty good and a lot cheaper than the other brands. If you go with
Gilbert track I would sell my Gilbert 90 degree crossover for $5.00 plus shipping. Should be less than anything on ebay. Its in
good condition.

I would not go smaller than 40 inch curves. Plus I do not know of any. In fact I am buying K-Line 27 radius curves. So 54
diameter. Not made anymore and hard to find. Looks almost identical to Gilbert track.


Welcome to the S forum.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you use flex track and make the curves a smaller diameter the equipment will not work.
AM makes two crossovers, a 30deg and a 75deg. Gilbert made a 90deg. FasTrack has a 90 and a 45deg. SHS/MTH does not make any.
S42 means the curve diameter is 42" to the outside of the ties. It is 2" bigger than the Gilbert curves.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Ignorant N-scaler wants to learn some basics of American Flyer*



AmFlyer said:


> You left out American Models. I do not know what you mean by a crossover. MTH and SHS do not offer a crossing track. Gilbert only made 90 degree crossings. FasTrack and AM offer shallow angle crossings.
> I recommend you try sketching the track plan using 40" diameter curves and see what fits. This is the smallest curve diameter in S gauge. Then start looking at brands of track. For the size space you have original Gilbert is likely the cheapest and best choice.


Amflyer;

Over in the "Beginner's Q&A" section I attempted to help a "newbie" who wants to build a layout for a little four-year-old boy with some old American Flyer trains he has on hand.
I soon realised that while i've been active in N-scale for over forty years, and have some earlier experience with HO-scale, and O-27 Marx & Lionel three-rail O-gage, I know practically nothing about American Flyer or S-scale.
The newbie said he had first looked here on the S-scale forum, but couldn't find whatever info he was looking for.
I have, just now, looked up American Flyer trains on wikipedia and learned a lot of the company's history and perhaps the answer to one of my basic questions. Does A/F run on AC or DC? It apparently started with neither, ( wind-up clockwork) then AC, & now DC. Is that correct?
I saw Gargraves track mentioned here along with other brands. I think the newbie has what may be some original A/F flyer track, but no turnouts. What kid of turnouts are available for American Flyer, and do they share the same basic design used in N,HO,and O-scale two-rail DC ? Even I know that Lionel three-rail turnouts bear little resemblance to those of smaller scales, as I have some to be used on a future layout for my four-year-old grandson.

Finally, and ,most importantly, could you, and perhaps some other American Flyer experts, look in the"Beginner's Q&A"section and help this guy out? I think I've given him what little help I can.

Thank you;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Traction Fan, Done!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Thanks*



AmFlyer said:


> Traction Fan, Done!



AmFlyer;

Thank you very much! :thumbsup:

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## m3nate (Jan 8, 2020)

Thank you all for the help. We're moving along on this end with American models track. Really appreciate all the advice.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Should you be looking for some ideas and inspiration about what can be done with AM track I recommend you go to tuveson.com. Carl's layout uses AM track, the pictures and videos are really good.


----------

